# Pictures of stuff



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here are a few of my pics, post up some of your stuff.














edited to fix broken link


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Tech Force 25









My rubber ducky









My freestyle bike









My dirt bike









My Harley Davidson Sportster









My gun tools/cleaning supplies









My pacifier collection (no, i'm not a drug addict)









My air pistols









My Ruger 10/22 with a fake 150 round magazine









A sign I thought was pretty funny









Was very bored this night









A sign I found and shot with my 12 gauge


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My house:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice house.... Nice floors...  Are they real wood? I'm in the process of redoing my hardwood floor in my foyer.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

[img:]http://www.bigblocksix.com/Whittey/Apartment/Computer_Room.jpg[/img]
Computer Room









Entertainment Center (yah, I need a new TV post haste)

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Nice house.... Nice floors...  Are they real wood, I'm in the process of redoing my hardwood floor in my foyer.


No, it is laminate floors. I have it in my entire home except for the bathroom. Got it at Ikea. 15 year guarentee. Great price, too. I looked at it up close at Ikea for many visits. They have it in all of their sample floors, and thousands of people go thru that store everyday in Houston.

I bought it myself and had the builder put it in last summer when they were finishing up the house.

I like the color too - a bit unusual compared to other colors I've seen (Ikea has like 6 or 8 different colors).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

She's not "stuff," but here is a pic of my wife :-D

She had some professional pics taken a few years ago.

She is quite the cutie


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, it is laminate floors. I have it in my entire home except for the bathroom. Got it at Ikea. 15 year guarentee. Great price, too. I looked at it up close at Ikea for many visits. They have it in all of their sample floors, and thousands of people go thru that store everyday in Houston.
> 
> I bought it myself and had the builder put it in last summer when they were finishing up the house.
> 
> I like the color too - a bit unusual compared to other colors I've seen (Ikea has like 6 or 8 different colors).


It looks great! I was going to go the same route, but after pulling up my carpet in my foyer I decided just to sand the real wood... That's 82 years old! What a job, I'm still not finished! It had tons of crap on them...paint, glue, chewing gum, mold...you name it and it was plastered to it. Not to mention the hand fulls of dirt. Here are some pics from what I discovered to the point where i'm at now... I've got a way to go still...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My mom prev inherited an old house from a friend. They pulled up the old carpet and was prepared to replace it when they discovered hard wood floors. They were in great shape, though. All she had to do was have them re stained...

Good luck w/ that...

Installation of laminate floors isn't that cheap, but thru my builder it wasn't too bad. I got credit for all the vinyl and carpet they would have put in, so I didn't have to pay too much more.

Upgrades to the appliances, upgrades to the cabinets in the kitchen, and the floor itself was all paid for ahead of time - so I don't have to pay 30 years on all that stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> My mom prev inherited an old house from a friend. They pulled up the old carpet and was prepared to replace it when they discovered hard wood floors. They were in great shape, though. All she had to do was have them re stained...
> 
> Good luck w/ that...
> 
> ...


I've got a friend of mine from Belgium who runs a laminate flooring plant here and I can get it from him direct. I may do that for my bonus bed room. Here's a couple of pictures of my living room...you can the some of the foyer before I started the "project".

[img:600:450:de1f767ae2]http://www.handgunforum.net/images/livingroom_1.jpg[/img:de1f767ae2]

[img:600:450:de1f767ae2]http://www.handgunforum.net/images/livingroom_2.jpg[/img:de1f767ae2]


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What kind of laminate flooring did you use? Back in the late 90's I laid 1800 sqft of Pergo in a house I had.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

2400 - You wouldn't happen to know where I can get alot of fighter jet video footage do you? I'm looking for various video clips so I can piece them together with some music that I've written, for a video. It's music that I've already recorded.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> What kind of laminate flooring did you use? Back in the late 90's I laid 1800 sqft of Pergo in a house I had.


As stated above, it is from Ikea. It is their own brand.

It used to be $1.35 per sq foot + .19 cents per sq foot for the roll of foam underneath. I think They have raised the price since last summer to $1.45 a sq foot. It's still an awesome price - it's better than the stuff for $3-$4 a sq foot I see at Home Depot or Lowes.

I like that it doesn't have a high shine too - so U won't see any scratches if you do make them.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The photos of the P-51 Mustang sure touched a chord with me.

My older brother served with the 55 FG, 8th AF in England. After the war, we had a P-51 (Actually F-6s) based here in Memphis with the TN ANG. The ROK Air Force still had a few when I was in Korea.

I can hear the whine of the Merlin.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of laminate flooring did you use? Back in the late 90's I laid 1800 sqft of Pergo in a house I had.
> ...


Having never been to an Ikea I had no idea what you were talking about. Thanks for the explaination, when I put the Pergo down it was the best out there.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> 2400 - You wouldn't happen to know where I can get alot of fighter jet video footage do you?


Let me send a few emails and I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> A sign I found and shot with my 12 gauge


Why would you shoot holes in a sign, take it down and then post pics of it?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The P-51 CY*U is painted in the scheme of the 55th FG.

And the photo of the two Thunderbolts..........

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> The photos of the P-51 Mustang sure touched a chord with me.
> 
> My older brother served with the 55 FG, 8th AF in England. After the war, we had a P-51 (Actually F-6s) based here in Memphis with the TN ANG. The ROK Air Force still had a few when I was in Korea.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Mustangs.... Here's the other thing that sucks my wallet dry.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Speaking of Mustangs.... Here's the other thing that sucks my wallet dry.


How fast do you want to go, well how much money do you have? :-D


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Yup. The first rule about modifying cars... Fast, Cheap, Reliable. Pick 2.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

One my other obsessions
Decoy I finished carving this weekend:









Bobcat pelt & the rifle that took it:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

ANother one of my decoys









Dead coyote









My Hunting Rig


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My Wheels









COld water largemouth









Ok I'll stop now, I get to posting pics and I can't stop.... LOL!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> ANother one of my decoys


Nice job of carving. How do they work?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Like a champ!!!!! THeres nothing like taking a few ducks over hand carved decoys.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Like a champ!!!!! THeres nothing like taking a few ducks over hand carved decoys.


You do beautiful work, you ever sell any?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey jwkimber45, you forgot to post that cool picture of the cat you killed in Texas (I think it was). That was such a cool looking pic. :wink:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > Like a champ!!!!! THeres nothing like taking a few ducks over hand carved decoys.
> ...


I sell a few here and there...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Hey jwkimber45, you forgot to post that cool picture of the cat you killed in Texas (I think it was). That was such a cool looking pic. :wink:


This one??


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > jwkimber45 said:
> ...


PM'd you


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > Hey jwkimber45, you forgot to post that cool picture of the cat you killed in Texas (I think it was). That was such a cool looking pic. :wink:
> ...


Yup, that would be the one. I wish I could do that to my little brother's cat. He's very annoying and always breaking stuff and coughing up hairballs in my room.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Ship...I fixed my pics on this thead .....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Ship...I fixed my pics on this thead .....


Ok, thanks. I just finished fixing all the rest - I was working my way down - I didn't know why yours were working until I found this post


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm bored so I just took a pic of my TV showing off my reward for beating all the mercs missions.


----------

